# Payroll question



## Jjpepper94 (Sep 23, 2022)

Question so at my store since the beginning of a month my work center wasn’t given that many hours and because we would’ve been struggling every week we would add more people to the schedule I would ask the store director at the time as well as other leaders if it was OK if I added people to the schedule day by day if we really needed it and each time it was approved Even just last week my boss said we have 50 hours to play with so I added a couple extra people that didn’t even amount to 50 hours and now that it’s approaching the end of the month I came in to work yesterday and my ETL told me that I have to figure out a way to cut 200 hours before the end of the month so we can make payroll I asked my HRETL what happens if I can’t get exactly 200 she told me you have to you have to get it cut I’m like what if I get close but not exactly 200 she’s like you have to do you have no choice and then it made me think like OK what happens if we don’t make payroll like what can happen to me can I get termed do I get written up


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 23, 2022)

i think you are talking about doing a schedule. partner with your etl or hr to resolve. your sentences are confusing.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 23, 2022)

Jjpepper94 said:


> Question so at my store since the beginning of a month my work center wasn’t given that many hours and because we would’ve been struggling every week we would add more people to the schedule I would ask the store director at the time as well as other leaders if it was OK if I added people to the schedule day by day if we really needed it and each time it was approved Even just last week my boss said we have 50 hours to play with so I added a couple extra people that didn’t even amount to 50 hours and now that it’s approaching the end of the month I came in to work yesterday and my ETL told me that I have to figure out a way to cut 200 hours before the end of the month so we can make payroll I asked my HRETL what happens if I can’t get exactly 200 she told me you have to you have to get it cut I’m like what if I get close but not exactly 200 she’s like you have to do you have no choice and then it made me think like OK what happens if we don’t make payroll like what can happen to me can I get termed do I get written up



Question, so at my store since the beginning of a month my work center wasn’t given that many hours and because we would’ve been struggling every week, we would add more people to the schedule.
I would ask the store director at the time, as well as other leaders, if it was OK if I added people to the schedule day by day if we really needed it, and each time it was approved.
Even just last week my boss said we have 50 hours to play with, so I added a couple extra people.
That didn’t even amount to 50 hours and now that it’s approaching the end of the month.
I came in to work yesterday and my ETL told me that I have to figure out a way to cut 200 hours before the end of the month so we can make payroll.
I asked my HRETL, "What happens if I can’t get exactly 200?"
She told me, "You have to, you have to get it cut."
I asked "What if I get close, but not exactly 200?"
She’s said, "You have to do it, you have no choice."
And then it made me think, okay what happens if we don’t make payroll?
What can happen to me? Can I get termed? Do I get written up?

Punctuation is your friend.
People are going to have a hard time answering your question if they don't understand it.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 23, 2022)

Guys, I think we are all smart enough here to figure out where the punctuation goes, lol.

I understand what you're asking Pep, unfortunately I don't have an exact answer, as I've never done schedules for Target. Back in the day I used to do them at my old job, and when they told me I needed to cut a certain amount of hours, it was written in stone. The job wasn't done until the hours were cut.


----------



## MrT (Sep 23, 2022)

You wouldn't be termed for that.  Bonuses rely heavy on payroll.  If your ETL or SD approved of the added payroll you shouldn't even be in trouble.  It's also likely that it is the entire store that needs to cut the 200 payroll not just you.  Don't add hours or replace call outs and it'll go down quick if your like my store.  We lose about 60 hours a day in call outs on weekends 🙃.  If I didn't add hours it would probably take me like 5 days to cut 200 hours lol.


----------



## NightHuntress (Sep 24, 2022)

I understood it as you have to cut 200 hrs because next week is the last week of the month. Not when writing the schedule. That said as MrT wrote, it isn’t that hard to cut hours if you make sure people don’t clock in early, they leave on time, and only replace call outs that are critical. If all leaders do this you can make a big drop in the overspent payroll. If there are any punch corrections waiting to be done that will also make that number fluctuate different directions. One day can look like we have overspent, but then they do punch corrections and we can actually be under or vice versa.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 24, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Guys, I think we are all smart enough here to figure out where the punctuation goes, lol.
> 
> I understand what you're asking Pep, unfortunately I don't have an exact answer, as I've never done schedules for Target. Back in the day I used to do them at my old job, and when they told me I needed to cut a certain amount of hours, it was written in stone. The job wasn't done until the hours were cut.


Smart enough but not patient enough. I agree with @commiecorvus - punctuation is very useful.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 24, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Smart enough but not patient enough. I agree with @commiecorvus - punctuation is very useful.


Yes, this. If you come into a forum and drop a complicated question, it's worth a few minutes of your time to ensure the question/situation can be easily understood by those reading it.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 25, 2022)

IWishIKnew said:


> Yes, this. If you come into a forum and drop a complicated question, it's worth a few minutes of your time to ensure the question/situation can be easily understood by those reading it.


I mean, it's a bit hard to read but the question is not complicated. "If I don't cut these hours, how much trouble will I be in? Will I get fired or written up?"


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Sep 28, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I mean, it's a bit hard to read but the question is not complicated. "If I don't cut these hours, how much trouble will I be in? Will I get fired or written up?"


Complicated or not wasn't really my point. I'm just not patient enough - perhaps a character flaw on my part - to get all the way through the OP's question to sum it up as succinctly as you did. It's not an area of expertise for me, so it doesn't much matter. But it seems like the OP would like an informed answer from TMs who do have some expertise on the topic, and I hope they have more patience. And I hope that the OP might consider using at least some punctuation in the future if they expect their posts to be widely read. Maybe they don't care about that.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 28, 2022)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Complicated or not wasn't really my point. I'm just not patient enough - perhaps a character flaw on my part - to get all the way through the OP's question to sum it up as succinctly as you did. It's not an area of expertise for me, so it doesn't much matter. But it seems like the OP would like an informed answer from TMs who do have some expertise on the topic, and I hope they have more patience. And I hope that the OP might consider using at least some punctuation in the future if they expect their posts to be widely read. Maybe they don't care about that.


IWishIKnew said it was a complicated question, that's who I quoted and responded to. 

I've learned to let go of any Grammar Police tendencies I had since communicating via texting and social media became the way. I absolutely understand the importance of proper grammar and punctuation, and consider myself a bit of a wordsmith, but the reality is that we communicate via shorthand and slang, and with phones that don't auto correct properly, so it is what it is. People who go around correcting every "there vs their vs they're" or "too/two/to" are kind of insufferable. Not saying you're one, just my feelings in general. More often than not it's a mistake by the phone or the poster was distracted or in a hurry, or just didn't bother to proofread before posting.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Oct 10, 2022)

happygoth said:


> IWishIKnew said it was a complicated question, that's who I quoted and responded to.
> 
> I've learned to let go of any Grammar Police tendencies I had since communicating via texting and social media became the way. I absolutely understand the importance of proper grammar and punctuation, and consider myself a bit of a wordsmith, but the reality is that we communicate via shorthand and slang, and with phones that don't auto correct properly, so it is what it is. People who go around correcting every "there vs their vs they're" or "too/two/to" are kind of insufferable. Not saying you're one, just my feelings in general. More often than not it's a mistake by the phone or the poster was distracted or in a hurry, or just didn't bother to proofread before posting.


Well, okay, but as a member of the Grammar Police myself, I still prefer to read complete sentences with punctuation. Misspellings, improper use of contractions, double negatives, etc. are things I've learned to overlook in informal communications like this. But. When a post is really difficult to read simply because of a lack of basic punctuation? That's what I was thinking of when I said I lack the patience.
(Side note - I overheard someone use a triple negative the other day. Had to stop and think about that one.)


----------

